# Cats with mantids



## KevinsWither (Nov 6, 2016)

I am wondering, does anyone keep a cat on the forum? And how would the cats react to the mantids?


----------



## CosbyArt (Nov 6, 2016)

@KevinsWither I have three cats and I do not let them near any of my other pets. The cats can of course freely reach them, but have showed no interest. Two of my cats though will chase down any loose crickets that I have dropped during feeding time though.  

Of course others are not so fortunate with cats and pet insects/mantids. See the post from member LAME here from yesterday about cats...


----------



## Zeppy44 (Nov 6, 2016)

5 dogs and 3 cats here. Only Sabaca (service dog) is allowed in large bedroom. She is easy going and could care less.

Three of the dogs will eat anything: insects, small snakes, moles, mice the cats missed. Mantis would be one small taste at this point.

LOL Am looking to introduce her to hobby at some point. Dog and mantis interaction might be interesting. Sabaca is very choosy on what she will eat.


----------



## KevinsWither (Nov 6, 2016)

Yea I'll probably have to find some way of locking the shelving unit up so that the future furry 4 legged norm pets and maybe ferrets don't get to my mantids.


----------

